

Don't Ask Users to Bring the Beer - williamldennis
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/7b198deaf9fa

======
unsignedint
While not all project teams are same, one perspective I sometimes see this
being from the fact people actually "marketing" the project can be clueless
about how to market in social scenes.

I've seen people (often "suit" type) expressing their mentality of "since
these people using product knows how to communicate in social media, have them
do something for us" while themselves being quite clueless how things work in
these environments, or not even willing to learn by actually using them. (and
some of those people have over-sensitibity to privacy in social network, or
some sort of "phobia" in these environment...<sigh>... come on, aren't you
trying to "market" the product in these places??)

I don't know if this is necessarily the case for this type of "invite"
feature, but I wouldn't be surprised this type of mentality being a driving
force of this.

------
shortstuffsushi
This puts into words the way I feel so often when I try out a new app. I found
your app, so something has directed me here. Once I've determined whether I
like it or not, then MAYBE I'll tell my friends to get on it.

Another metaphor that comes to mind would be a knife salesmen in a store
telling you to invite your friends to buy the knives while they're
demonstrating them...

------
Paddy3118
Ouch. Onboarding? You can't communicate if you make up words as you go along.

~~~
williamldennis
Thanks for the feedback. I did not make up the word onboarding.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onboarding](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onboarding)

~~~
Paddy3118
My apologies. I didn't know it was a technical term.

